# Annamaet Dog Food



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

It's a great food. We use it along with 2 or 3 others. The developer of the food is very accessible to answer questions (Robert Downey I think is his name).... it's recommended by many vets and has never been involved in a recall. It's low ash (quality meat products), manufactured by Ohio Pet. I would describe it as a moderate food... nothing trendy or over the top. The results are solid!

Here's a good interview with Mr. Downey...Q&A with Robert Downey, founder and CEO of Annamaet Pet Foods Call or email him and I bet you'll hear back within a day or two.


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Aug 23, 2012)

I also use Annamaet Grain free. No hot spots, ear infections, great looking coat.so far very pleased.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Hannah is a little over 3 months old. Not sure how to introduce that brand. Started on purina puppy chow from vet then added Purina one puppy to go to that. She loves it. I hate to switch again but just heard good talk about this brand.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Too many changes at such a young age isn't good. Maybe wait until she is older and introduce a similar protein of Annamaet very gradually.


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Very happy to see this post, thank you, Bemyangell, for posting. Pretzel's Mom, were you having issues with skin allergies and ear infections consistently before trying this food? I'm on my 2nd type of food to help poor Murphy's itchy skin and ear infections... Thank you.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Well what I did with the first switch was add a bag of the new and mixed it. Worked fine. A lot of breeders mixed several at once so I didnt think it would matter to much. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Aug 23, 2012)

She had one ear that developed some brown **** that never really cleared up. My vet wanted her on grain free food. A couple of forum members suggested Annamaet and I tried the no chicken, no grain (red meat and fish one) and it is working for her.
Her coat is beautiful, so we are sticking with it.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I fed the Manitok and the Salcha. I noticed my Lab scratched on the Salcha. My border collie mix is on the Lean formula, but I don't believe I will keep her on it after the second bag. She is always hungry. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

